# 2.0L ABA Turbo VS. Stock 1.8T Swap



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I was starting to gather up some parts info and total up some parts, and i was starting to doubt the idea of throwing a turbo on my ABA. It seems that a much better solution would be to swap out a 1.8T from a 2000's Car.

I guess what im asking here, is, for the turbo guys out there, how well does the 2.0L hold up to "moderate" boost aka 12-16PSI. and what power are you reliably making ?

is there any PITAs i should consider in my decision of what power plant to go with (electronics, Computer, fuel delivery, etc.)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a thread called aba turbo setups in the 2.0 tech forum

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

redzone98 said:


> I was starting to gather up some parts info and total up some parts, and i was starting to doubt the idea of throwing a turbo on my ABA. It seems that a much better solution would be to swap out a 1.8T from a 2000's Car.
> 
> I guess what im asking here, is, for the turbo guys out there, how well does the 2.0L hold up to "moderate" boost aka 12-16PSI. and what power are you reliably making ?
> 
> is there any PITAs i should consider in my decision of what power plant to go with (electronics, Computer, fuel delivery, etc.)


I was in the same boat u were untill I came across a wrecked 2002 GTI 337 $1500.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> There's a thread called aba turbo setups in the 2.0 tech forum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


i see that, BUT that thread does not give a real argument my question.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You wanted to know how the aba holds up under boost. That thread is basically the bible. It's in there.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

*You do the math*

There are pros and cons to going either way but the fact of the matter is that the ABA engine is very reliable, strong,inexpensive and easy to find, especially the ODBI variants which have forged cranks and decent flowing cylinder heads. The 1.8T is significantly more of achallenge technically and financially, sensitive to more issues and much more expensive to obtain parts, many of which are sold due to engine problems.Also the 1.8T engines usually require after market turbo upgrade to really go fast anyways. Depending on what you are putting the engine into you will most likely want to get a complete donor car as trips to the junkyard for small parts can add up very fast. Craigslist is loaded with donor cars these days because the junk man will only give you 200-400 dollars for a car regardless of whats wrong with it, so many people try to sell it on their own, many who are very negotiable. You also have to decide if you want to keep your creature comforts like A/C, P/S, fuel mileage and emission controls. I recently finished an "low budget" ABA turbo car for my son and he enjoys driving the MK3 Jetta better than the MKIV Jetta 1.8T. The 1994 OBDI Jetta 3 manual was purchased for $400 from craigslist with 156K, the complete turbo kit T3/T4 minus the injectors, computer chip and downpipe was also found on craigslist for $300, the injectors came from 1995 buick riviera SC in junkyard for $40, we fabricated the downpipe from a take off exhaust out of a 6.0L chevy 2500 PU, got a totaled OBD2 golf parts car for $250 plus the guy threw in a stage 1 FI OBD2 chip. At this point we just retrofitted the OBD2 wiring harness and computer to the OBD1 car for the best or both worlds, got the forged motor with advanced self diagnostic help of OBD2. The car at 8 psi runs way stronger the our stock 1.8T car and more power is just a twist away with the $20 manaul boost controller. The only draw back is that you cant run cheap 87 octane gas anymore, but the performance is worth it.
Hope this helps


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

understood, and i see you point of view, i dig it.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

aba vs aww/awp. I would go with the 1.8t. So many part available for them. Push they make a tons of power. Swap will be a little harder but worth it.

I almost went 1.8t swap in my mk2 but went vr6 turbo instead as I already have a BT 1.8t. But now looking back I wish I went 1.8t, those motors are freakin awesome.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

i was talking to a guy at work today, he is a pretty good gear head dispite being an *******, but he said he would go 1.8T and called the 2.0L garbage.. ill take his point of view with a grain of salt tho.


I DO think ill be going 1.8T because even at $3500 which is the turbo kit price. I still think a 1.8T donor car would be about that much. But then again, there IS something to say about "bolt-on" kits. No reason to re-invent the entire car and start at square one. a fwe hours worth of install beats weeks or even months of motor swapping, electrical, and fabrication.... daym looks like im back to the fence again


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Depends on budget, goals, what you have already, what deals you have available to you.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

root beer said:


> Depends on budget, goals, what you have already, what deals you have available to you.


yea, thats the problem, there are too many factors.

I have a ABA rite now, in a mk1. want to run 13s, which shouldnt be too hard considering the car is about 2200 lbs. so im guessing about 225-250 wheel


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Stock motor turbo 8v. Cheap, reliable, replaceable. I don't see any reason for you to go 20v.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Frepl.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

root beer said:


> Depends on budget, goals, what you have already, what deals you have available to you.


Great advice RB, would just add Skills, Tools, and Time.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Sometimes nitrous oxide is the easiest, fastest, and most cost effective way to "go fast"
Most horror stories are related to inadequate fuel delivery and lack of safety systems.
The nice thing about NOS is that it is there when you want it and you are not "stuck" with poor drivability
and fuel mileage. You aslo dont have to have high rpms to make power with NOS.
Maybe this will help you "off the fence".


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

thanks for all the input guys. And the winner is Turbo ABA.

For what i need, its the best solution for getting about 220-250 wheel in my mk1. im not after a beast, so this setup should be the way to go.


----------



## KennBee (Feb 23, 2018)

I know this thread is over 3 years old, but I'm curious as to how your ABA turbo worked out. 

I put a '94 ABA in my Mk2 - chipped it, put in a Neuspeed cam, lightened the flywheel and it really flies. It's such a light car that it really doesn't need (or, rather, I don't need) a turbo. 

But, again, I'd love to know how yours worked out.


----------

